# Welches Simulationsprogramm für Vista 64 Bit geeignet



## waldheinz2009 (23 Juli 2009)

Hi naja meine Frage steht ja schon im Titel. Programm sollte möglichst kostenlos sein bzw. ein Studentenversion. Brauch nicht unbedingt eine Profiversion sein weil ich Gebiet der SPS Anfänger bin und mich erstmal einarbeiten möchte.
Vielen Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juli 2009)

na, ja, immerhin geht aus Deiner Fragestellung hervor, dass Du wohl eine SPS simulieren möchtest ...


----------

